# Swift Bolero 680FB



## deedwards (Oct 6, 2009)

We have a swift motorhome 2007 model we have never used the truma C heating either gas or electricity Came to use it this weekend no mains hookup
so tried using gas al we got was the red warning light and cold air blowing can anyone help

thanks

Dianne


----------



## colpot (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you take the cover off the outside vent?
If so, the red light normally means the gas will not light, so you should check that the isolator tap is on (usually a line of them in kitchen cupboard or wardrobe)


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Deedwards,
Not too sure on the 2007 unit but on ours turn on gas tap( with out blowrer on )
no/1 to 9.   we use 7 on dial and then press down on the button to ignite keep pressed for a few seconds and then release ( red light should go out leave for a couple of mins then turn on blowers.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## deedwards (Oct 7, 2009)

wilthebeast said:


> Hi Deedwards,
> Not too sure on the 2007 unit but on ours turn on gas tap( with out blowrer on )
> no/1 to 9.   we use 7 on dial and then press down on the button to ignite keep pressed for a few seconds and then release ( red light should go out leave for a couple of mins then turn on blowers.
> Hope this helps a little.



Hi just been and checked van not able to press button but thanks for help 

Dianne


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a thought are you getting a clicking noise when you turn the gas on /on your truma heating as most are self igniting but need a confirmation from you that you want to light it ( I . E . ) pressing  a button ?


----------



## gnasher (Oct 15, 2009)

*Swift Bolero 680 FB*

Dianne, we have the same vehicle and had the same problem. It was the gas regulator which was the problem and has affected many owners (faulty batch or whatever). We found out by checking other forum sites. Our heater wouldn't light because not enough gas was getting through.  A good test is to turn on one ring on the gas cooker then try to light another and then another if the flame decreases dramatically each time then the regulator is at fault. We changed ours and hey presto cooker and heating.
hope this helps but worth checking
regards
Paul


----------



## deedwards (Oct 18, 2009)

*swift bolero 680 fb*

Many thanks for your help we took it to local dealer(not Brownhills) who have said it is the gas valve that is sticking. But will give your advice a go before we book it in for new valve

Many thanks for all advice given


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 18, 2009)

deedwards said:


> who have said it is the gas valve that is sticking.



Hi The gas valve is perhaps the most common fault with these heaters, a word to the wise though, a lot of dealers fix these issues by just replacing the entire gas valve as its simple for them and expensive for you. Very often if its caused by lack of use then a good cleanup / spray with wd40 and service will solve the problem.
When I had a similar problem I got a quote from our local dealer who wanted over £400 to service the fire and replace the gas valve. I got in touch with a chap called Gary at Arc systems who are on the internet. He gave me loads of advise and eventually we sent the fire to him, he serviced and 'fixed' the gas valve for less then £150 including the shipping.


----------



## deedwards (Oct 20, 2009)

*swift 680FB*



biggirafe said:


> Hi The gas valve is perhaps the most common fault with these heaters, a word to the wise though, a lot of dealers fix these issues by just replacing the entire gas valve as its simple for them and expensive for you. Very often if its caused by lack of use then a good cleanup / spray with wd40 and service will solve the problem.
> When I had a similar problem I got a quote from our local dealer who wanted over £400 to service the fire and replace the gas valve. I got in touch with a chap called Gary at Arc systems who are on the internet. He gave me loads of advise and eventually we sent the fire to him, he serviced and 'fixed' the gas valve for less then £150 including the shipping.



I have contacted Arc Systems but do not deal with Truma combi, will try a bit of WD40and see what happens.Thanks for your help

Dianne


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah sorry Dianne when I spoke to him it sounded as if he knew about the majority of heating systems, never mind worth a go, Good Luck hope you get it fixed up soon.


----------

